# Heavy 24 in Chemnitz 2012



## die-rennmacher (5. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle Starter, Teammitglieder und Besucher der offizielle Thread zum heavy 24 / 2012.

Wir freuen uns auf euch und auf die 6. Auflage des Heavy 24.

Alle Infos und News erfahrt ihr per Newsletter oder auf unserer Homepage:

Viele Grüße
Eure Rennmacher


----------



## scotty33 (8. April 2012)

wir freuen uns auch schon 
_________________
Gruß Stefan
www.bike-stefan.de
www.prowell-team-harzblut.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (8. April 2012)

Die Tage werden bereits gezählt 
Habe die Runde am Freitag mehrfach abgefahren, da müssen noch ein paar Bäume beseitigt werden


----------



## Renn Maus (9. April 2012)

Wir sind auch schon feuer und flamme.


----------



## Domme02 (9. April 2012)

Kann das Heavy24 nur empfehlen! Sehr geile Strecke und ich hab mich auch nachts um 4 noch auf die trails gefreut. .     ....nicht zu vergleichen mit der Langeweile in Duisburg.


----------



## rtbiker1 (9. April 2012)

stunni schrieb:


> Die Tage werden bereits gezählt
> Habe die Runde am Freitag mehrfach abgefahren, da müssen noch ein paar Bäume beseitigt werden


gestern waren sie fast alle weg, nur der auf dem Trail zum See war noch da, allerdings schon für die Beräumung zersägt. danke den fleißigen Helfern


----------



## stunni (9. April 2012)

Heute wieder 5 Trainingsrunden dort gedreht, aber an meiner Form muss ich noch arbeiten, die war dann ziemlich im Eimer, wobei ich nicht gerade langsam gefahren bin. Dafür habe ich mit meiner GoPro Helmet gedreht und man glaubt gar nicht, was für Leute so unterwegs sind bzw. was immer wieder passiert.


----------



## philipok0702 (10. April 2012)

Hi ho, 
seit vergangener Woche ist die BETA des bike-kalender.com online. Damit lassen sich Bike-Events schnell Finden. Du kannst Deine Veranstaltungen posten, bebildern und auch gpx-Tracks zur Visualisierung von z.B. geguideten Touren oder Rennstrecken uploaden.
Ich würde mich a) über eine rege Nutzung, b) über deine Mithilfe in Fragen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durch "herum erzählen" freuen.
Der bike-kalender.com ist ein Hobby Projekt. Daher können sich trotz intensiver Bemühungen kleine Fehler verstecken. Konstruktive Kritik und  Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## zonuk (10. April 2012)

bin dieses jahr das erstemal dabei, nachdem ich für münchen keinen urlaub kriege, duisburg keinen platz bekommen habe und beim alfsee keine zeit habe....
solo natürlich...mal schauen was so geht. hoffe ihr habt sonne bestellt


----------



## stunni (10. April 2012)

Es kann aber auch mal richtig mieses Wetter sein, da ist jeder ein Held, der durchhält.
Hatte bisher Glück mit dem Wetter, wobei letztes Jahr war es ziemlich windig / kühl in den Morgenstunden und leichten Nieselregen gab es gegen Nachmittag auch.


----------



## FlorianvList (11. April 2012)

Wie wird denn das Wetter dieses Jahr? Spass ;-)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr das erst mal beim Heavy24 
starten, 3 Mann habe ich schon zusammen. Habt ihr
ein paar Tipps für mich alg. zu 24h Rennen und im
speziellen zum Heavy24.

Wäre nett, Danke

Florian

PS: die Strecke möchte ich nicht bei Dauerregen fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (11. April 2012)

Vorallem bei der Zufahrt zum Stausee ist sehr viel Vorsicht bei Regen geboten, da sehr viele Wurzeln den Weg queren.

Tipps: ich würde mal sagen, gute Ernährung zwischendurch ist das A und O.
Die Trails im Wald nicht unbedingt im Sitzen komplett fahren, es sei denn, man hat ein Fully. Ansonsten die Fahrer für Zeiten einteilen, wo man sicher sein kann, dass sie da top fit sind, vorallem die Nachtstunden ziehen sich richtig hin und schlauchen. Da braucht man fitte Leute.


----------



## FlorianvList (12. April 2012)

Danke dir für die Tipps.
Gerade vor der von dir
angesporchen Passage
habe ich echt respekt 
vor allem Richtung Ende
der Runde haut das noch
mal rein...

Ich sollte noch dazu sagen 
das wir alle Singlespeed 
fahren werden ;-)


----------



## stunni (12. April 2012)

Alleine ist am stressigsten, verlangt am meisten ab, aber man stolz auf sich sein, wenn man durchgehalten hat, da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ab man nur 10 Stunden oder komplett 24 Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen hat. Man sollte es genießen, denn plötzlich ist auch schon wieder alles vorbei.


----------



## FlorianvList (16. April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

es stehen zwar auf der Webseite viele Informationen dazu aber 
wie ist das eigentlich mit der Platzfläche bei einem 4er Team,
Bekommt man wirklich 40 qm2 und wie sind die in der Regel aufgeteilt
5mx8m oder eher 10m x 4m.

Hat man für Lampenladung oder Handyladung etc. Strom an 
seinem Platz? Einen Generator mitbringen ist wohl etwas übertrieben...

Grüße und Danke


----------



## maddda (16. April 2012)

Also letztes Jahr war an einer Stelle so ein Verteiler, da konnteste dir dann deine Kabeltrommel einstöpseln und das Kabel zu deinem Platz legen, also am besten ne Lange Kabeltrommel(oder zwei) mitnehmen


Platzmäßig waren dass immer so ungefähr 40m², halt so, dass ein Wohnmobilk draufpasst


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Mai 2012)

sucht jemand noch einen Mitfahrer? 

Mein Team der vergangenen Jahre fährt dieses Jahr leider nicht mit.

Gruß

Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lepweb (11. Mai 2012)

Fahre dieses Jahr das erste mal als Einzelstarter. (3 mal im Vierer-Team gefahren).
Ist eine ganz neue Herausforderung und ich freue mich schon riesig darauf. Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter und faire Biker. (war ja nicht immer so...)!


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust die Strecke heut mit abzufahren? So gegen 16 Uhr ein paar Runden?


----------



## Lepweb (11. Mai 2012)

Hab leider Spätschicht!


----------



## stunni (12. Mai 2012)

Bin gestern draußen gewesen, teilweise durch den Regen schon größere Schlammlöcher und die Strecke ist auch schon ausgefahren.


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2012)

war gestern 2-3 h dort unterwegs


----------



## stunni (12. Mai 2012)

Wieviel Runden ? Ich hatte mir vor 3 Wochen mal 5 Runden am Stück angetan.
Hatte es bei dir bereits geregnet ?


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2012)

6 Runden oder so....bin aber dann noch wo anders lang gefahren richtung mittelbach, über die Felder und so....

Weil allein war gestern blöd....deswegen in aller Ruhe gefahren


----------



## deracer (12. Mai 2012)

Was leistet eigentlich der Radservice vor Ort alles?

Wäre es z.B. möglich, dass man vorher selbst gekaufte Reifen für VR+HR mitbringt und einem dieser Radwechsel dann gemacht wird?

Und gibt es auch Starter, welche andere Reifen als Schwalbe RacingRalph verwenden und wenn ja welche?


----------



## maddda (12. Mai 2012)

Warum nicht selber wechseln

Reifenmäßig wird da eher Bunt gemischt gefahren:

RARA
RORO
FF
RK
XK
Larsen TT
Maxxlite 330


und so weiter und sofort


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Mai 2012)

ich bin letztens Jahr mit RaceKing Supersonic 2.2 vorn und hinten gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtbiker1 (12. Mai 2012)

stunni schrieb:


> Wieviel Runden ? Ich hatte mir vor 3 Wochen mal 5 Runden am Stück angetan.
> Hatte es bei dir bereits geregnet ?


he stunni, war gestern auch mal wieder auf Strecke, bin auf 6 Runden gekommen bei dem Top- Wetter  bis auf wenige Stellen war es trocken


----------



## RoN81 (13. Mai 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Warum nicht selber wechseln
> 
> Reifenmäßig wird da eher Bunt gemischt gefahren:
> 
> ...



jupp


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. Mai 2012)

ich wöllte ja heut nochmal gemütlich paar Runden drehen, damit es einen warm wird bei der Kälte


----------



## stunni (14. Mai 2012)

Bin die letzten Tage fast täglich 2-3 Runden drehen, suche in den Trails teilweise noch die Ideallinie.


----------



## Pif (15. Mai 2012)

Bleibt die Strecke wie 2011?


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Mai 2012)

also ich Wurzeltrail denk ich hab ich meine gefunden  Zumindest am Anfang....ganz weit links fahren und dann zwischen den Bäumen rechts durch , dann auf der rechten Seite bleiben und von oben rechts Richtung links runter....Verstanden? 

Nur beim ersten Trail das letzte Stück weiss ich noch nicht so genau, kurz bevor man aus dem Wald rauskommt


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Mai 2012)

Pif schrieb:


> Bleibt die Strecke wie 2011?



soweit ich weiss schon


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2012)

Wie seihts denn aus, isses noch matschig, oder eher trocken?


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Mai 2012)

also Sonntag wars relativ trocken, bis auf wenige Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (15. Mai 2012)

Es haben sich einige Schlammkuhlen angelegt in den Trails, die Hauptwege sind zur Zeit sauber. Aber es regnet ja hier gerade heftig, da kommt das ein oder andere Schlammloch hinzu.


----------



## maddda (15. Mai 2012)

Alles klar...momentan tendiere ich zu RoRo/RaRa


----------



## Bulls_Biker1 (15. Mai 2012)

Das wird sicherlich lustig! Freu mich schon auf ein faires Rennen und nette Leute


----------



## Bulls_Biker1 (15. Mai 2012)

Achso!!!! Was würdet ihr für Pneus empfehlen?


----------



## rtbiker1 (15. Mai 2012)

Bulls_Biker1 schrieb:


> Achso!!!! Was würdet ihr für Pneus empfehlen?


 ich fahre jetzt zum 3.Start wieder NN/NN, war m.Mg. nach sowohl bei Trockenheit vor 2 Jahren als auch bei Nässe letztes Jahr eine gute Wahl


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2012)

also war vor 2 Jahren mit NN / RaRa unterwegs und letztens Jahr mit Conti RaceKing SuperSonic 2.2 und fande die Conti Schlappen besser...

nur dieses Jahr fährt mein Team nicht mit ...steh zurzeit ohne da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (16. Mai 2012)

Hey Madda,

auf der Strecke halte ich deine jetzige Kombi bei Trockenheit und Nässe für ausreichend.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## RoN81 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werde XKing vorn und hinten fahren. Damit ist die Strecke schon das ganze Jahr über 1a befahrbar.


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hey Madda,
> 
> auf der Strecke halte ich deine jetzige Kombi bei Trockenheit und Nässe für ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Ich denke auc, wird schon laufen...

Luftdruckmäßig wird es denke ích auf 1,8 aufm Vr und 2,0 am HR hinauslaufen...

Was willst du denn fahren RARA RARA oder wie in Solingen NN und Rara?


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. Mai 2012)

ich bin mit 2,5 bar unterwegs


----------



## RoN81 (16. Mai 2012)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> ich bin mit 2,5 bar unterwegs


Das ist echt heftig...

Ich fahr vorn 1,6 und hinten 1,8 Bar auf XKing 2,4 Protection.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Mai 2012)

Meine Wahl im Sommer ist stets RR RR
Wobei ich ein Auge auf den RC von Conti geworfen haben.


----------



## loko. (16. Mai 2012)

werde wohl beim XKing RaceSport 2,2 bleiben


----------



## bastl81 (16. Mai 2012)

ist schon bekannt wann es eine streckenbefahrung durch veranstalter geben wird? fand das letztes jahr gut, damit man mal die strecke kennen lernen kann.


----------



## maddda (16. Mai 2012)

Am Vortag isses doch abgeflattert...


----------



## stunni (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werde NN/RR fahren mit deutlich um die 2,5 Bar, will ja auch vorwärts kommen 
Muss nur meine vordere Dämpung etwas feiner stellen.
Auf den nassen Wurzeln hat man egal mit welcher Reifenkombination keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulls_Biker1 (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Tips. Ist die Streck jetzt schon gekennzeichnet? Ich bin das erste mal dabei und kenn die Strecke noch nicht.!


----------



## derSilas (18. Mai 2012)

Die reparieren nur Defekte, die während des Rennens auftreten. Oder sie haben ganz viel Zeit oder du hast Brüste.

Es gibt jede Menge Fahrer mit anderen Reifen. Ich bin mehrmals den IRC Mythos gefahren, die meisten fahren Contis Race King.

mfg


----------



## rtbiker1 (18. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke ist markiert. Teilweise sind noch die roten Farbspraypfeile vom Vorjahr da und heute habe ich gesehen, dass kurze Absperrbänder von Univega an markanten Punkten an die Bäume gebunden wurden.


----------



## stunni (18. Mai 2012)

Warst also heute wieder draußen ?
Ich war am Männertag unterwegs im Vogtland, eine 117 km Tour bis nach Reichenbach.
Am Montag starte ich dann eine etwas größere Runde, das Wetter soll ja besser werden.

Die Strecke am Stausee ist nicht zu verfehlen, weil sie bereits ausgefahren ist und man nur der Spur folgen muss. Allerdings sollte man auf den befestigten Wegen doch mal nach dem Abzweig schauen, sonst fährt man an den Trails vorbei.


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. Mai 2012)

Bevor es in den Wurzeltrail geht fährt man ja vorher die lange Forststraße, nachdem man den Uphill hochgekommen ist. Fährt man da nun dieses Jahr wieder die Senke runter, dann ein Stück hoch und dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in die 90° Kurve, oder fährt man vorher wieder links rein und am Wildgatter vorbei (auch genannt Schweine- oder Schlammkuhle)?

Es ist genau an der Stelle am Baum ein Pfeil der nach links Zeigt (evtl. von vor 1 oder 2 Jahren) und aber auch ein Univega Band ?!


----------



## stunni (20. Mai 2012)

Es geht wieder wie letztes Jahr die Straße lang und über die 90° Kurve. Der Schlammtrail wurde wegen Gefährlichkeit aus dem Streckenkurs entfernt.
Die Markierungen sind noch alt.


----------



## Octagon84 (20. Mai 2012)

Suche noch einen Platz in einem 4er oder 8er Team,kann jemand helfen?


----------



## stunni (20. Mai 2012)

Kannst dein Glück mal bei der Firma "loonytuns" in Chemnitz versuchen, die brauchen meines Wissens nach noch einen Topfahrer für ihr 4er Team.


----------



## Freejack79 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich fahre das Heavy 24 dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal. Bin als Einzelfahrer gemeldet und hab jetzt das Problem, das mein Betreuer aus beruflichen Gründen ausfällt.

Besteht die Möglichkeit sich irgendwie an ein anderes Team anzugliedern, um wenigstens etwas unterstützung zu bekommen? 
Würde mich echt freuen und es wäre mir echt ne riesen Hilfe, denn sonst wäre ich echt 24 Stunden "Alone in the Dark" unterwegs!

Unterstützer einfach an [email protected] schreiben

Vielleicht sehen wir uns auch beim 12h Rennen in Schnaittach, den 24h Rennen in Bad Griesbach oder den "Bike on Fire" in Sulzbach- Rosenberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golden_eloxiert (28. Mai 2012)

*SUCHE Mfg von DRESDEN*
Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Dresden zum heavy 24. Hat jemand noch einen Platz für mein MTB und mich frei, oder kennt jemand einen anderen der jemanden kennt? - ihr wisst schon 

grüße


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich steh immernoch ohne Team da


----------



## stunni (28. Mai 2012)

Dann fahr doch alleine


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Mai 2012)

boah hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber das ist wirklich ganz schön heavy


----------



## stunni (28. Mai 2012)

...und wieso heißt das Rennen auch "Heavy24" ? Dreimal darfst du raten


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Mai 2012)

na mal schauen  hab noch paar Tage Zeit . Wollte dieses Jahr schon gern mitfahren, war die letzten Jahre schon dabei und wohne ja nun direkt an der Strecke  bzw fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lepweb (29. Mai 2012)

fahr auch alleine! Wird bestimmt "heavy". Hauptsache es bleibt trocken... sonst "very heavy"


----------



## oehmi_gott (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
sucht ein Team noch einen zügigen erfahrenen 4er oder 2er Fahrer? Mein geplanter 2er Kollege hat nun doch abgesagt. Jetzt stehe ich wieder zur freien Verfügung. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier noch einer meldet


----------



## Floyd0707 (29. Mai 2012)

du hast post


----------



## Lepweb (29. Mai 2012)

wenn das dieses Jahr mit dem Einzelstarter nicht ein totales Desaster wird, würde ich nächstes Jahr mal ganz was neues ausprobieren wollen. Vielleicht mal 2er oder 4er mixed (vorausgesetzt es findet sich eine bzw. zwei Bikerin(nen) für so ein Vorhaben).
Wäre mal ganz was anderes und da gibt es auch nicht so viele Teams, die das machen.


----------



## oehmi_gott (30. Mai 2012)

oehmi_gott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sucht ein Team noch einen zügigen erfahrenen 4er oder 2er Fahrer? Mein geplanter 2er Kollege hat nun doch abgesagt. Jetzt stehe ich wieder zur freien Verfügung. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier noch einer meldet


Okey, hat sich erledigt, ein 4er hat sich bei mir gemeldet ... trotzdem Danke an alle weiteren Meldungen, die ich jetzt leider enttäuschen muss


----------



## stunni (30. Mai 2012)

Einzelstarter sind nun auch ausgebucht, alle stehen aber noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste.


----------



## rtbiker1 (30. Mai 2012)

na stunni, nur gut, dass wir schon in der Liste stehen


----------



## stunni (30. Mai 2012)

Jo, Organisation der Plätze geht hoffentlich auch klar, Dixi sowieso


----------



## rtbiker1 (31. Mai 2012)

Das sollte nun auch passen, wie schon gesagt. Wenn dann noch das Wetter stimmt, kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## dyr (3. Juni 2012)

Wetter hin oder her, es wird wieder einmal ein richtig, geiles Event. Freu mich nicht nur auf die Runden, sondern auch auf alle Sportbegeisterten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. Juni 2012)

das Heavy iss Heavy. Egal wies Wetter wird.
Freu mich riesig drauf


----------



## Challenge (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo...

dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei. Was habt Ihr denn alles so an Klamotten mit dabei?

Grüße Sven


----------



## maddda (4. Juni 2012)

Alles....musst ja mit jedem Wetter rechnen können.


----------



## Jafta (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, mein Team bekommt nicht genug Fahrer zusammen. Wird irgendwo noch ein erfahrener Fahrer gesucht?


----------



## Floyd0707 (4. Juni 2012)

Eigtl. wäre es mal Zeit für eine richtige Regelschlacht


----------



## rtbiker1 (4. Juni 2012)

naja, tut nicht wirklich Not. Die Kaugummipassage letztes Jahr war auf die Dauer arg kräfteraubend, vor allem für uns Einzelkämpfer


----------



## stunni (5. Juni 2012)

Gestern 3,5 Runden Schlammschlacht, heute nochmal 3,5 Runden Schlammschlacht. Hat mir aber gefallen, habe sogar weitere Hartgesottene getroffen und ein wenig geplaudert.


----------



## Freejack79 (6. Juni 2012)

Brauche Hilfe

Hab einen Startplatz für das "Heavy 24" gewonnen. Leider bekomme ich so kurzfristig keinen Pavillon von meinem Fahrradhändler, da der Betriebsurlaub hat. Gibt es jemanden hier, der einen über hat und ihn mir für das Rennen leihen könnte? 
Gruß Simon


----------



## stunni (6. Juni 2012)

Was willst du mit einem Pavillon ? Bau dir als Einzelstarter dein Zelt auf, das brauchst du ja fast nur mal zum Essen bzw. Pennen. Ein Pavillon ist zu anfällig, wenn es schlechtes Wetter wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtbiker1 (6. Juni 2012)

he stunni, war auch vorhin auf viereinhalb Runden draußen, die Kaugummipassage nimmt langsam wieder Vorjahresform an


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2012)

jemand Freitag oder Samstag oder auch Sonntag Interesse auf ein paar Runden?


----------



## outfit (7. Juni 2012)

Wir sind dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal dabei, mit 3  4er Teams und 2 Einzelstarterinnen. Wir freuen uns schon!

https://www.facebook.com/outfit.team
http://www.out-fit-shop.de


----------



## scotty33 (7. Juni 2012)

Challenge schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei. Was habt Ihr denn alles so an Klamotten mit dabei?
> 
> Grüße Sven


 die frage stell bloß nie einer frau


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2012)

scotty33 schrieb:


> die frage stell bloß nie einer frau



ich glaube die reisen mit 4 Taschen an


----------



## stunni (7. Juni 2012)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> jemand Freitag oder Samstag oder auch Sonntag Interesse auf ein paar Runden?



Ich drehe morgen ab 17 Uhr 3-4 Runden. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2012)

okay....da werd ich auch so um die drehe da sein...von wo aus startest du? ich wohn in Wübra


----------



## stunni (8. Juni 2012)

Ich komme aus Schönau.
Treffen wir uns 17 Uhr am vorm Eingang Stausee ? Da kann man sich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Floyd0707 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja okay. Also 17 Uhr am Eingang. Direkt beim Parkautomat


----------



## FlorianvList (8. Juni 2012)

Hi

hat sich geklärt, danke

Florian


----------



## stunni (8. Juni 2012)

Hey Floyed, wo warst du denn heute 17 Uhr ? Habe 20 Minuten am Eingang gewartet, dann habe ich meine Runden selbst durchgezogen.
Mein schnellste Runde war heute eine erstaunlich gute 19:34 Min. gewesen. Mit Vollgas müssten dann sogar 18:xx Min. drin sein. Aber als Einzelstarter macht das ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## maddda (9. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts denn momentan matschtechnisch so aus?


----------



## dyr (9. Juni 2012)

Ist heute jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs?


----------



## stunni (9. Juni 2012)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn momentan matschtechnisch so aus?



Es sind bereits viele Schlammpassagen ausgefahren, aber dreckig wird man trotzdem leicht. Größere Pfützen stehen trotzdem noch, lässt sich aber gut fahren. Im Wald bergauf wird es langsam schon wieder zäh, da der Boden sehr weich ist.


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Juni 2012)

stunni schrieb:


> Hey Floyed, wo warst du denn heute 17 Uhr ? Habe 20 Minuten am Eingang gewartet, dann habe ich meine Runden selbst durchgezogen.
> Mein schnellste Runde war heute eine erstaunlich gute 19:34 Min. gewesen. Mit Vollgas müssten dann sogar 18:xx Min. drin sein. Aber als Einzelstarter macht das ja keinen Sinn.



Hey...ich bin leider erst spät von Arbeit los und war dann ca. 17:10 bei der "Kreuzung" und dann sind mir 2 entgegen gekommen und bin umgedreht und dann auch meine runden gefahren, weil ich dachte du warst das....

ich hab auch die ganze Zeit Ausschau nach einen Centurion gehalten....aber leider keins gesehen, also hab ich dann auch meine Runden vor mich hingedreht


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Juni 2012)

dyr schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs?



wir ab 15:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (9. Juni 2012)

Ja, es waren ein paar auf der Strecke.
Kann es sein, dass du gegen 18:30 Uhr an der ehemaligen Schutzhütte Richtung Totenstein verweilt hast ? Mir war so, als saß da jemand neben seinem Grand Canyon CF.
Da bin ich meine letzte halbe Runde ausgerollt und vorbeigefahren, aber nicht zum Totenstein hoch, sondern geradeaus Richtung Grüna. Hatte schwarze Klamotten an und ein völlig verdrecktes Rad 

Ich werde heute Nachmittag auch nochmal starten.


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Juni 2012)

stunni schrieb:


> Ja, es waren ein paar auf der Strecke.
> Kann es sein, dass du gegen 18:30 Uhr an der ehemaligen Schutzhütte Richtung Totenstein verweilt hast ? Mir war so, als saß da jemand neben seinem Grand Canyon CF.
> Da bin ich meine letzte halbe Runde ausgerollt und vorbeigefahren, aber nicht zum Totenstein hoch, sondern geradeaus Richtung Grüna. Hatte schwarze Klamotten an und ein völlig verdrecktes Rad
> 
> Ich werde heute Nachmittag auch nochmal starten.



ja genau so war es 

ab wann bist du da? ich so ab 15:30


----------



## stunni (9. Juni 2012)

War doch nicht draußen, hatte noch was zu erledigen.


----------



## dyr (10. Juni 2012)

Heute waren wieder einmal viel unterwegs.
War von 13:00 bis 15:00 auf der Runde unterwegs...
Hat jemand meine TUNE Flasche gesehen?


----------



## RoN81 (11. Juni 2012)

dyr schrieb:


> Heute waren wieder einmal viel unterwegs.
> War von 13:00 bis 15:00 auf der Runde unterwegs...
> Hat jemand meine TUNE Flasche gesehen?


Hab gestern ne Flasche auf der Strecke liegen sehen (auf dem letzten Trail-Abschnitt). Ob die von Tune war kann ich leider nicht sagen und ob die jetzt noch liegt auch nicht, war gestern sehr viel los auf der Strecke.


----------



## InoX (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,
wir werden dieses Jahr auch im 4er antreten. Ist für uns alle das erste 24h Rennen und wir sind schon alle ziemlich aufgeregt.

Wie ist denn die Strecke zur Zeit? ist noch sehr schlammig?

Grüße und man sieht sich.


----------



## stunni (14. Juni 2012)

Strecke ist relativ trocken, die großen Schlammpfützen sind sehr ausgefahren. Hier und da ist es ein klein wenig schlammig, aber das stört ja nicht.


----------



## fee (18. Juni 2012)

Video vom Rennen online: http://youtu.be/AHyV8XFO2H8
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Lepweb (18. Juni 2012)

Schönes Video, bin auch drauf. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Video vom Rennen online: http://youtu.be/AHyV8XFO2H8
> Viel Spaß.



Wunderbares Video!!!

...und es ist schon wieder vorbei.

Langsam legt sich die Abgeschlagenheit und die Freunde bleibt. Das für mich 3. H24 war wieder genial. Ich konnte das erste mal bis zum Schluss Druck machen und habe mich trotz der schlechteren Verhältnisse zum vorigen Jahr um 15 Sekunden / Runde verbessert.

Posetiv 2012:
- keine Spinner die durch das Verpflegungszelt rennen (Danke für die Verlegung des Zeltes!!!!)
- Faire Staffelstabübergabe von Fahrer zu Fahrer
- Stromversorgung
- wie immer VERPFLEGUNG!!!!! 
- Zeiten online 
- generell recht faires Fahren

Negativ 2012:
- ich will den Trail am Wildgehege zurück!!!! 
- 8er-Team im hinteren Mittelfeld die sich mit Treckingrädern über die Geraden ziehen lassen und ANDERE IN DEN TRAILS AUFS ÜBELSTE BEHINDERN!!! Ein besonderer Gruß geht hier an Team 811 
- kalte Duschen 

Danke an die Rennmacher für die saubere Veranstaltung! Riesen Job!

GB


----------



## assesoffire (19. Juni 2012)

Klasse Rennen auch wenn ich nachts mal kurz ohne licht auf dem Trail stand ! 
 Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gebracht ,werden nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Start sein. 
Werden die Bilder auch normal reingestellt ?! Bezahlen ist ja irgendwie doof!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2012)

assesoffire schrieb:


> Klasse Rennen auch wenn ich nachts mal kurz ohne licht auf dem Trail stand !
> Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gebracht ,werden nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Start sein.
> Werden die Bilder auch normal reingestellt ?! Bezahlen ist ja irgendwie doof!!



...naja bezahlen ist immer doof...aber von irgendwas wollen die ja auch ihre Brötchen kaufen!

Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier im Forum zu fragen ob von den anderen Teams Fotos gemacht wurden...und du evtl. da drauf bist.

Gruß GB


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. Juni 2012)

wir haben ca 1600 Fotos....davon ca. 500 brauchbare.....genauso wie die vergangenen Jahre....

habe auch ca. 2h HD Material....Schneide ich zusammen...und stell es online

Ein kleiner Eindruck, was dann am ende bei mir rauskommt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZK7vEpagEU"]FuÌssen 2012 Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## stunni (19. Juni 2012)

Fotos vom Sportograf sind relativ gut geworden, vorallem diesmal richtig viele von mir.
Die Fairness war diesmal wirklich top, kein Rempeln oder drängeln, selbst die schnellen 8er haben sich in den Trails teilweise hinten angestellt. 

Das mit den Trekkingrädern ist mir auch aufgefallen, waren die eigentlich nicht verboten ?


----------



## InoX (19. Juni 2012)

Es stand in den Regeln etwas von UCI konformen 26 und 29 Zoll Mountainbikes... 

Mir hat das Rennen auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn wir nach der Nacht abgebrochen haben. Haben und bis um 4 zuzweit durchgekämpft aber dann ließ das Material nach und vollzählig waren wir auch leider nicht mehr. nächstes Jahr sind wir trotzdem wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lepweb (19. Juni 2012)

Ich fand´s auch klasse. Das mit der Fairness kann ich nur bestätigen. Das war nicht immer so aber dieses Jahr hat es super geklappt. Strom hatten wir auch das erste mal die ganze Nacht. Großes Kompliment an das Org-Team!


----------



## Pif (20. Juni 2012)

Wir sind mit der Organisation auch zufrieden, einzig negativ aufgefallen ist uns Team 856, die sich mit ihren Miniquad keine Freunde gemacht haben. Zumal ein mutwilliges Zerstören des Bodens (auch auf einem Feld) sich mit unserem Sport irgendwie nicht verbindet. Im direkten Gespräch zeigten sich die Jungs wenig einsichtig, dafür hat das Orgabüro dann sehr nett reagiert.

Höhepunkt war dann das Einschalten des Generators in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag, der unsere Womo Besatzung den Schlaf geraubt hat. Sowas muss echt nicht.

Positiv war dafür das Miteinander auf der Strecke, selbst im Regen wo das Leistungsgefälle imo noch größer war. Verpflegung war auch gut und der Veranstalter war stets ansprechbar. 

Besonders toll fand ich den Service von Lupine, die wirklich tolle Lampen als kostenfreie Leihgabe in der Nacht angeboten haben! Das hat nicht nur gut geklappt, sondern auch ordentlich hell gemacht!

Vielleicht sollte man aber in der nächsten Auflage stärker die Regeln durchsetzen: Crosser erlaubt -> nein, dann auch diese Runden nicht werten. Fahrrad selbst über den Balken tragen -> nein, dann auch diese Runden nicht werten oder zumindest Zeit abziehen. Ansonsten können wir die Regeln auch lassen, dann haben alle die gleichen Vorausetzungen 

Und aus der obigen Angelegenheit wären wir stark für die Einführung einer offiziellen Nachtruhe von Freitag auf Samstag. Eigentlich unnötig, weil es ja überall ruhig und dunkel war auf dem Gelände. Nur in unserer Reihe nicht 

Daniel / Laktatexpress & Friends.


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Juni 2012)

Zu Daniels Beitrag ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist (wobei ich da keine Wertung vornehmen möchte), es gab weniger ausgeleuchtete Stellen an der Strecke, im letzten Jahr war z.B. auch die enge Linkskurve in den Gummieberg ausgeleuchtet...
Extrem klever empfand ich erneut die Markierung von Gefahrenstellen mit Knicklichtern!!!

Das Team 856 hat auch mich extrem gereizt.
Mit dem Quad bis nach 22:00 Uhr durch die Zeltreihen zu heizen und die Kurven eng im Drift, auf zwei Rädern zu nehmen ist schlicht verantwortungslos!
Bitte im nächsten Jahr so etwas ahnden.
Auch die Fahrt, morgens um 07:00 Uhr zum Waschplatz war lächerlich von den Jungs und nicht sehr sportlich!!!!

Ansonsten wie gesagt eine coole Veranstalltung mit toller Strecke.
Der Stand von Pixxas war klasse. Dort konnte man die aktuellen Outdoorkameras ausprobieren und nachts die komplette Lupine Modellpalette probefahren.
Eine bessere Probefahrt als unter den Bedingungen kann man garnicht bekommen!

Bis kommendes Jahr!

Alexander / Laktatexpress.de & Friends


----------



## mhoellein (21. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch wieder ein Video gemacht, viel Spaß.

http://youtu.be/uiGmbn8jAvw

War wieder ein schönes Rennen, auch wenn Nachts das Wetter nicht optimal war


----------



## InoX (21. Juni 2012)

Find ich super das Video.  Da sieht man schön viel von der Strecke. Die langweilige Stücken raus und nur das spannenste rein.


----------



## sosus (22. Juni 2012)

Wer noch 'kostenlose' Fotos sucht, wird vielleicht bei uns hier fündig:

http://www.bike-pixx.de

Sortiert nach Teams und mit einfacher Bestellmöglichkeit...



GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ...naja bezahlen ist immer doof...aber von irgendwas wollen die ja auch ihre Brötchen kaufen!
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier im Forum zu fragen ob von den anderen Teams Fotos gemacht wurden...und du evtl. da drauf bist.
> 
> Gruß GB


----------



## loko. (22. Juni 2012)

cool, danke!


----------



## nisteine (23. Juni 2012)

Hier gibts ein cooles Video vom Heavy24: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s63znfh3jE8"]Heavy 24 - 2012, 24-Sunden-Mountainbike-Rennen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## assesoffire (24. Juni 2012)

ja echt coole Bilder und sogar eins dabei von mir !! DANKE für den Link


----------



## dyr (26. Juni 2012)

Nun endlich ist auch unser Video fertig!

Ich finde unsere arbeit hat sich gelohnt... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-m64cXjng8"]6. Heavy24 - 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen 2012 - x-clusiv MTB Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeemaik (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
das Rennen ist gelaufen, die blauen Flecken verblassen so langsam, das Team des Veranstallters hat die Strcke gut präpariert und etwas gegen den Staub getan , WIR sind nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!!!
Hier einige Impressionen,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpirFVAhFE4"]Heavy 24 Chemnitz Rabenstein 2012 - 24h Stunden MTB Rennen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ciao
Maik / Schall und Rauch


----------



## stunni (29. Juni 2012)

Sehr gute Videos, gefallen mir  Danke.


----------



## dyr (1. Juli 2012)

Das kommt heraus, wenn man mal sich ein Wochenende dem biken widmet.

http://www.youtube.com/âwatch?v=p-m64cXjng8

 Das âgrÃ¶Ãte Mountainbike-Event des Ostensâ und wahrscheinlich auch das reizvollste 24h Rennen in Deutschland, es war auch diesmal wieder fÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer, Betreuer und Zuschauer ein absolutes Highlight.


----------



## stunni (1. Juli 2012)

Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## dyr (6. Juli 2012)

Dann probiert ihr mal diesen...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-m64cXjng8&feature=share"]6. Heavy 24 - 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen 2012 (HD 720p) - x-clusiv MTB Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fee (6. Juli 2012)

Sieht sehr professionell gemacht aus.

Hier auch nochmal mein Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHyV8XFO2H8&hd=1"]6. Heavy 24 Chemnitz Rabenstein - 24h MTB Rennen 2012 (HD) Heavy24      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dyr (29. Juli 2012)

Es geht auf die Zielgerade vom Videowettbewerb... schenkt uns noch paar Klicks auf YouTube und teilt es hier mit Freunden... viel Spaß beim Anschauen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-m64cXjng8&feature=share"]6. Heavy 24 - 24 Stunden Mountainbike Rennen 2012 (HD 720p) - x-clusiv MTB Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## stunni (29. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut !!!


----------



## 29zollben (12. Januar 2013)

Juhu bin neu hier und wir wollen dieses Jahr das Havy 24 Fahren
Jetzt noch ne frage wer kann uns Tipps geben ausrüstung Zeiteinteilung ect


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (12. Januar 2013)

Neu: Hi
Ausrüstung: MTB, dem Nick nach wirds bei dir so was ähnliches. Gute Beleuchtung, warme (dichte) Klamotten für die Nacht, Reifen: RaceKing oder so
Zeiteinteilung: Nach 1 oder 2 Runden wechseln.

Ist auf jeden Fall ein tolles Event, lohnt sich dabei zu sein.


----------



## 29zollben (13. Januar 2013)

Ja Bikes sind Vorhanden 
Wie is denn die Strecke so Flach Steil ect.....
Was habt ihr an Licht!?!?!?


----------



## scotty33 (13. Januar 2013)

29zollben schrieb:


> Ja Bikes sind Vorhanden
> Wie is denn die Strecke so Flach Steil ect.....
> Was habt ihr an Licht!?!?!?



für einen normalen mtb-ler von der technik nicht anspruchsvoll aber sehr 
spaßig. extrem bessere strecke wie zum beispiel duisburg oder münchen. 
licht, womit du auch sonst fährst wenn es dunkel wird oder halt ne lampe mehr. das muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen was er benötigt.


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2013)

Also die Strecke wird bei Feuchtigkeit oder starkem Regen recht schlammig. Ich bin letztes Jahr mit Nobbys gefahren, das ging recht gut. Für möglichen Schlamm würde ich sone Wasserspritze zum Pumpen mitnehmen dann muss man nicht bei den Kärchern anstehen. Wir haben im Vierer jede Runde gewechselt. Damit ist man am schnellsten. Sonst halt gute Klamotten und vielleicht ein zweites Paar Schuhe.

Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei.


----------



## 29zollben (13. Januar 2013)

Abend Danke für die Tipps ja mal sehen wird schon werden bin bis letzte woche nur rr gefahren habe jetzt ein Fully geholt.Was meint ihr wie lange braucht man den so für ne runde ?!


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2013)

Zwischen 20-25 Minuten sollten dauerhaft machbar sein. Wir sind in der Nacht von 22 Uhr bis 5 Uhr bei Regen zu zweit gefahren und haben sehr ruhig gemacht. Da waren es dann etwa 30 Minuten. Wir haben uns dann immer mit nem Tee abgelöst. Da wars wirklich locker aber auch spaßig.

Als Beleuchtung hatten wir die Chinaböller. Ich hatte die am Helm und am Lenker eine Sigma Karma. Das war gut. 
Man sollte darauf achten dass man seine Lampen in der Wechselzone abschaltet, weil man sonst alle wartenden blendet. Das fand ich von den meisten sehr unhöflich und ignorant, weil die Dinger echt unangenehm blenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtbiker1 (13. Januar 2013)

willkommen im club  ich werde dieses jahr zum 4. mal das heavy fahren, wieder als einzelkämpfer. dabei habe ich schon alles erlebt, vom trockenen rennen 2010 bis zum gewitterrennen letztes jahr. die reifen stimme ich aufs wetter ab, rr bei trockenheit und nn bei schlammiger strecke, um noch etwas grip zu haben. spannend wirds bei nässe auf den trails, wenn steine und wurzeln ar...glatt werden . als beleuchtung habe ich am bike die "bum ixon iq" und am helm eine "fenix". hat sich bewährt. ansonsten ist es einfach ein geiles event mit suchtgefahr, mich lässt es nicht mehr los. klasse organisation, klasse strecke, du wirst es selbst erleben


----------



## 29zollben (14. Januar 2013)

Okay Danke an alle und wir sehen ins ja dann !!!!???!??!


----------



## 29zollben (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo habe noch ne Frage......
Hat Jemand evtl ein Video mit einer ganzen Runde ????
Wollten uns mal ne ganze Runde ansehen.
Gruß Ben


----------



## InoX (15. Januar 2013)

Guck mal auf der Rennmacher Seite die Videos aus dem Videowettbewerb durch. Da sollte was bei sein denke ich.


----------



## rtbiker1 (15. Januar 2013)

kannst auch bei youtube unter "Heavy24" genug finden


----------



## racing_basti (20. Januar 2013)

29zollben schrieb:


> Hallo habe noch ne Frage......
> Hat Jemand evtl ein Video mit einer ganzen Runde ????
> Wollten uns mal ne ganze Runde ansehen.
> Gruß Ben




http://sebastiansiegert.blogspot.de/2011/06/heavy24-24-stunden-rennen.html 
"erste Runde"
Da hab ich 2011 so gegen 21Uhr meine erste Runde aufgezeichnet. Leider ist da im Video auf den Trails nicht mehr all zu viel zu sehen.


----------



## 29zollben (20. Januar 2013)

Danke Basti sieht ja gut aus Viel erfolg für dieses Jahr


----------



## kreuziger (20. Januar 2013)

kommt natürlich auch darauf an in welcher teamgröße er/ sie fahren möchte und vorallem was  für ambitionen er hat.


29zollben schrieb:


> Juhu bin neu hier und wir wollen dieses Jahr das Havy 24 Fahren
> Jetzt noch ne frage wer kann uns Tipps geben ausrüstung Zeiteinteilung ect


----------



## racing_basti (21. Januar 2013)

29zollben schrieb:


> Danke Basti sieht ja gut aus Viel erfolg für dieses Jahr



Danke, aber ich werde wie schon im vergangenen Jahr nicht mehr beim Heavy24 starten.


----------



## phidelia (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich (w, 27) suche noch einen Startplatz (gerne in Team!). Hat jemand eine Idee/ noch einen Platz übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo  versuch es mal in dem aktuellen Thema von diesem Jahr. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=618787

Evtl. hab ich ein Team (8er), welches ein Mix Team ist und noch jemand sucht.

Bist du schon einmal mitgefahren?


----------



## phidelia (22. Februar 2013)

Hey, Danke für den Link. 
Hab meine Nachricht auch dort hinterlassen. 

Mitgefahren bin ich noch nicht. Aber das wollte ich dieses Jahr ja ändern. 

2er bis 8er Team - ich bin dabei!


----------



## Mike Rosoft (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich (m / 42) suche noch einen Team Startplatz. 
Heavy24, Renn-. und Transalperfahrung vorhanden... Hat jemand noch einen Platz übrig?
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Platschus (6. Juni 2013)

N`abend, suche auch noch einen Platz im Vierer oder Achter,.....
Bin junges Mittelalter

 und schon einige Male mitgefahren.




unter 015730424844



wer weiß, vielleicht sehen wir uns bald!
Bis dahin! 
Platschus


----------



## Rubbl (19. September 2013)

Zwei Fragen zum Material. Was fahrt Ihr zum Heavy24? 26er oder 29er? HT oder Fully? Was ist das ideale Material für ein 4er Team?

Reifenempfehlung für trocken und nass?

Danke vorab!


----------



## InoX (19. September 2013)

wir fahren im Team alle mit Hardtails. Dieses Jahr waren es drei 26er und ein 29er. Rundenzeiten haben sich nicht unterschieden. Waren alle um die 19 Minuten.
Ein Fully ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Haben wir alle nicht vermisst.

Reifen hatte ich Raceking und X-King drauf. Kumpel fuhr das gleiche. Im Schlamm war es manchmal grenzwertig aber insgesamt gut fahrbar.


Sonst ist ein Pavillon wichtig um eine Zentrale zu haben, gute Regenkleidung sollte man auch dabei haben. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Wadentester (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo, wir suchen für unser 8er mixed Team für das Rennen 2014 noch eine weibliche Starterin. Die Fichtelgebirgsracer starten mit insgesamt 19 Fahrern beim 24h Rennen in Chemnitz. Das 8er Team soll dabei das Spaßteam sein. Wer also mal in ein 24h Rennen reinschnuppern möchte, zwei bis drei Stunden fahren kann und weiblich ist, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Wer es krachen lassen möchte, kann sich natürlich auch melden, dann müssen andere nicht so lange fahren ;-) Einfach mail an [email protected] senden. Danke


----------



## MaxxTBone (18. Juni 2014)

Wir haben noch einen Startplatz für unser 8er-m Team abzugeben. Wir fahren ohne Ambitionen auf Top-Ten-Platzierung, sondern nur Just for Fun. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------

